# Is a one way ticket an issue?



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been in Abu Dhabi for 3 weks and in the process of getting my residency visa. It's taking a while as a Government Department is my sponsor and apparently 4-6 weeks is normal.

I'm looking to fly my wife over in the next 2 weeks on a one way ticket so I can start the process of getting her residency visa with me as the sponsor (as soon as mine is done).

Will she be able to fly from Australia on a one way ticket before my visa is sorted? I had to show the check in staff at Etihad a letter from my employer with the job offer before I could fly on a one way ticket.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^this is a hot and miss situation...I have had people come in with a one way ticket on a visit visa with no issues and have had some given all kinds of issues so I wouldnt recommend comming down with a one way ticket visa unless maybe you can somehow proove that a sponsorship residence visa is being worked on but at the end I would suggest no don't do it...


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

A return ticket is usually only a fraction more than a return ticket. Why risk it, get the return and if you don't use the return part then it doesn't matter.


----------



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Pete79 said:


> A return ticket is usually only a fraction more than a return ticket. Why risk it, get the return and if you don't use the return part then it doesn't matter.


Fair enough, but $700 is the difference in price. Money I'd rather have than throwing it away. I'll risk it and hopefully not regret it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

She most likely wont even be asked but if she is, all she need to do is state she is coming for a holiday with family and doesnt have a return date as doesnt know if they will be going to another destination. They will probly wave her on through though. I have yet to have anyone actually bother asking me much of anything as would interrupt their conversation they are having on their bluetooth.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

It might be an idea to take a letter from you, and maybe even one from your employer, explaining the situation.

I nearly wasn't allowed on my flight out of the UK as I had a one way ticket and no letter from my hubby. I did have a "pink slip" waiting for me at AD airport and they eventually let me on the plane once I convinced them of this!


----------

